# 10/09/09 - 2



## snailler (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been out all day and I came home to find my young hatchling's little mouse gone, I was worrying it wouldn't eat as it hadn't gone when I left in the afternoon, but the mouse has gone now. I've gotten one out of the freezer for Nelly at the moment I'm feeding her every six days instead of weekly as the mice were smaller than the ones we got before. 

The tarantula's don't really need checking again, their enclosures are on the floor so checking on them invariably means disturbing them, I just need to pop down and fetch some food for the snails and my day is done, I think we had some tasty cucumber!


----------



## dustycat123 (Nov 20, 2009)

hello i am looking to buy a couple of tortoise,s cheap in the northeast anyone got any and how much ?


----------

